# Upgrade to multifix



## Nico (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi,
This is in the hobby area, not professional.
To honor the pioneers that did this before and posted their adventures for me to learn from and for those that would like to do the same : 
I converted, my Sieg C6 type of lathe (mine is a different brand), to use a Multifix type of tool holder
Please see the pictures.
300 € but very pleased with it.
Grtz,
Nico


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 1, 2017)

Nice, I wish I could afford that system. The holders are quite pricey.  From what I can tell, that is the ultimate in holding systems.  Enjoy.


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 2, 2017)

I've wanted one for forty years , guess I can wait or make do with my second hand qctp from enco an odd ball one. Or my four position qctp that's a Hardinage . . Don't mean I wouldn't like one tho.


----------



## kvt (Sep 2, 2017)

A thing for dreams.   It looks good, should work real well.


----------



## Nico (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi again, 
Do note that these are manufactured to original specs and that any used holder that you find should slide right on, whatever the brand or year of production is.
Grtz, 
Nico


----------



## Splat (Sep 5, 2017)

Looks good Nico! I love my Multifix. I got mine from Create Tool in China. I highly recommend it if anyone here in the USA is interested. Even with the shipping it's cheaper than most, if not all, the dealers selling them here in the USA.


----------



## Nico (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks.
I got mine from
http://stores.benl.ebay.be/pewetools?_trksid=p2047675.l2568
(no affiliation with the vendor what so ever)
from Germany, China made though. They supply a hardness test certificate with each set.
They even have developed one in size AS, between AA and A, for the smaller lahtes.
I selected A because it fits my lathe well and every second hand holder out there should fit.
Grtz,
Nico


----------



## darkzero (Sep 6, 2017)

Nice! I've always wanted one & still do. As said the holders are very expensive & not a lot of places sell them in the US. That's what stopped me then. I like to have a lot of holders. Recently I looked again just for the heck of it & it looks like that hasn't changed.


----------



## Splat (Sep 13, 2017)

Will, that's why I went with *Create Tool*'s Multifix stuff. They make a quality product at very good prices.  The first time I ordered from them was for the basic "A" set and extra holders. My last order was 10 pieces shipped to me in NJ USA with shipping roughly $70 for 5-day delivery. I'm very happy with the Multifix system.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 13, 2017)

Splat said:


> Will, that's why I went with *Create Tool*'s Multifix stuff. They make a quality product at very good prices.  The first time I ordered from them was for the basic "A" set and extra holders. My last order was 10 pieces shipped to me in NJ USA with shipping roughly $70 for 5-day delivery. I'm very happy with the Multifix system.



Wow, their tool holders are only $7 each!!!?? Too bad they weren't around when I was in the market for a tool post. I'm too far invested in my BXA now, I have just over 40 holders now & it would be very painful to start over. But that's ok, I love my Dorian SQCTP!

EDIT: That can't be right. Or was $70 just for the shipping?


----------



## Splat (Sep 14, 2017)

Ha! Sorry bro, $70 for just shipping from China. Even still, it was cheaper than getting the same thing from a dealer here. The holders were roughly $33 each.  Well, you got 40 holders? Yeah, it'd be a little steep to start over and I don't blame ya. That's a helluva investment right there, Will.


----------



## smoky4712 (Dec 24, 2019)

My Create tool  size B set came today. I have to say, it is very nicely done.  The packaging was still intact. As soon as I cut the plastic cover and opened the box I could smell solvent and oil.   Everything was in a plastic bag, inside individual cardboard boxes and packed in peanuts. I couldn't wait to set it on the compound to make sure I ordered the correct size. And I did but, I will say that was the only bit of anxiety I had about the order. Although the ordering process is a little janky.
I will have to make a t-nut for the compound. And a stud.
   I'm thinking of drilling for the optional dowel pins. Any comments or advice are welcome. 

 And Merry Christmas


----------



## brino (Dec 24, 2019)

smoky4712 said:


> Any comments or advice are welcome.



Can you post some pics?
Thanks,
-brino


----------



## middle.road (Dec 24, 2019)

Oh, so that's a Multi-Fix - *DROOL*
Waiting for review (and picts).


----------



## smoky4712 (Dec 24, 2019)

I added a couple of pic's. Unfortunately I can't give you a review yet, as it's just sitting on the compound I need to finish the repairs on the lathe and get the power hooked up. The power probably next weekend.
   For scale, The tool in the holder is a 3/4" shank, and the boaring bar holder takes up to 1 1/4"


----------



## peter.van.haren (Feb 8, 2020)

Just ordered a set from Pewetools out of Germany. They claim their tools match or beat the Original Multifix on several ways, even though the tools are made in Chjna. I got excellent feedback and service from them and as been shipped as of Friday. 
I'm no expert so don't feel qualified to do a full blown review, but will post impressions and pics once I get the set unboxed.

Sent from my SM-T825Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Splat (Feb 8, 2020)

Pewe's supposedly good stuff. Don't know if it's better than Create Tool's but looking forward to a review when you get them.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jul 19, 2020)

I just sent a PM to Nico, but thought again and decided it would be good to post my question here to broaden the discussion and learning.

I purchased a used Graziano 12S lathe that came with an Aloris BXA tool post and one BXA tool holder. I have a full complement of AXA tool holders for my old lathe (come to find out AXA "kinda" fits on BXA, although my newer Aloris tool holders would need to be massaged to make them slide on smoothly). Pricing BXA tool holders has me seriously considering starting over with a Mutifix QCTP. Size E with 20 mm tools seems to be the best size for the lathe.

I'm trying to decide between PeweTools and Create. I'm looking for comparisons, but so far haven't found any. 

Are you still happy with your PeweTools QCTP? Did you consider Create when you purchased, and if so what made you choose PWT?


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jul 19, 2020)

I have the "E" size multifix on my 11" lathe.  I made a new stud (no T slot on my compound).  I also had to skim the bottom of all the tool holders to get 3/4" tools down to center height.  It was a bit of a trick to get the small chamfer worked out, but with that sorted, the result has been awesome.  I'm glad I went with the "E" size as I like using the 3/4" tools.  One feature that I like with the 40 position is that I rarely need to loosen or swing the tool post.

I have a CXA on my 15" lathe, it is also good.  I find I end up adjusting the position of the tool post on nearly every job.  The diamond tool holder needs a different angle to tune and face than regular perpendicular tools.  Another example is chamfers right off the tool edge.  All that said, I am not going to replace the CXA with a multifix style.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jul 19, 2020)

The 40P came from a supplier in China.  I don't recall the price.  It was not any more expensive.


----------



## ErichKeane (Jul 19, 2020)

Ugg... after seeing Abom with a multifix (btw, his videos this weekend were about making the tnut and stud for one of these!), I've drooled over them.  But at $150/tool holder (compared to $30 for the Aloris style) I can't justify one :/  Maybe in my next life


----------



## ACHiPo (Jul 19, 2020)

Chipper5783 said:


> I have the "E" size multifix on my 11" lathe.  I made a new stud (no T slot on my compound).  I also had to skim the bottom of all the tool holders to get 3/4" tools down to center height.  It was a bit of a trick to get the small chamfer worked out, but with that sorted, the result has been awesome.  I'm glad I went with the "E" size as I like using the 3/4" tools.  One feature that I like with the 40 position is that I rarely need to loosen or swing the tool post.
> 
> I have a CXA on my 15" lathe, it is also good.  I find I end up adjusting the position of the tool post on nearly every job.  The diamond tool holder needs a different angle to tune and face than regular perpendicular tools.  Another example is chamfers right off the tool edge.  All that said, I am not going to replace the CXA with a multifix style.


Chipper, is that the Create Multifix, or one of the older Swiss/Enco versions?
Edit:  disregard I saw your second post after typing this.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jul 19, 2020)

ErichKeane said:


> Ugg... after seeing Abom with a multifix (btw, his videos this weekend were about making the tnut and stud for one of these!), I've drooled over them.  But at $150/tool holder (compared to $30 for the Aloris style) I can't justify one :/  Maybe in my next life


Depends on the size, but the ones I'm looking at (E) are $60 - $120 each.  One advantage is supposedly you can run two tools in each so don't need as many holders.


----------



## ErichKeane (Jul 19, 2020)

ACHiPo said:


> Depends on the size, but the ones I'm looking at (E) are $60 - $120 each.  One advantage is supposedly you can run two tools in each so don't need as many holders.


I've got a 16" lathe, so my tools are likely one of the big ones.

I typically run 2 tools in my Aloris CA clone holders as well, though I find the other direction I use way less often.


----------



## ddickey (Jul 19, 2020)

Looks like the Germans are making them now.


----------



## Splat (Jul 20, 2020)

I really like not having to loosen the Multifix top nut to get an angle. For my G4003G I  went with the "A" size after sending measurements to Create Tool's people. If i went a size bigger it might've been alright but I might have had to shave down a holder for some tooling. FWIW, I use their AJ3080 holders with compression sleeves I made for my boring bars. I find it's more secure and less vibration than using set screws down on the bars. Very happy with the Multifix setup.


----------



## kb58 (Jul 20, 2020)

I have the E-size Multifix on on my Takasawa TSL-800 and really like it, at least in comparison to the Phase II tool post on my previous lathe. That said, if I wanted 60 tool holders, I'd probably look elsewhere, but my needs are modest enough that it works for me.


----------



## sycle1 (Aug 12, 2020)

I am a newbie and have Just started shopping around for a QCTP.
I am curious as to why the Multifix style is so much better than say the Aloris style wedge tool post system.
What are the advantages? to either style? be interested to read any views.
I did a search of the site but nothing really answered my query.
The more info I can get before making any purchase, may save me some buyers regret.
Cheers


----------



## ACHiPo (Aug 13, 2020)

sycle1 said:


> I am a newbie and have Just started shopping around for a QCTP.
> I am curious as to why the Multifix style is so much better than say the Aloris style wedge tool post system.
> What are the advantages? to either style? be interested to read any views.
> I did a search of the site but nothing really answered my query.
> ...


Welcome!  The advantage of the 40 position Multifix design is being able to easily change tool angle without loosening the tool post bolt.  The Aloris is a great system as well.


----------



## ACHiPo (Sep 23, 2020)

Just received a size E Multifix toolpost from PeWeTools and a bunch of holders.  Haven't installed it yet (or even opened all the boxes), but I'm pretty impressed with the fit and finish, especially given the price.


----------



## Splat (Sep 23, 2020)

Nice. Good luck with them.


----------

